# Ashley Pellet Stoves - Any Experience?



## benmacneil (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking at an Ashley Pellet Stove, but I can't find a website for the company.   Does anyone have any experience with the brand?  


Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 26, 2008)

Ashley is made by us stove company. Northern tool sells there line. I'm not sure about the Ashley though. Here is a link to the owners manual   http://www.usstove.com/Downloads/Owners Manuals/5500(M)(XL).pdf  Search under usstove.com for more info. I think they sell that stove under different names like the Englanders. I'm not 100 percent sure but pretty sure. Edit- Problem with link can't fix it.


----------



## benmacneil (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah,

I did some more searching and US Stove Company makes the stove I'm looking at: http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=5500XL.  For the price, it looks like its a good quality, with some good options.

Not a show piece for the living room though...

Still wondering if anyone owns one and hows its doing.


----------



## rayttt (Sep 26, 2008)

I just bought one of those also...havent installed yet


----------



## imacman (Sep 26, 2008)

320 Lb hopper.....YIKES!  That will run for a few days!


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 26, 2008)

Ben Macneil said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> I did some more searching and US Stove Company makes the stove I'm looking at: http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=5500XL. For the price, it looks like its a good quality, with some good options.
> 
> ...


 For what it's worth they also sell this one and there are some of good reviews on Northern tools site. They sell it too and it's less money. http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=6039  BTW their price is half of what the usstove site quotes see here  http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## MCPO (Sep 26, 2008)

I find it absolutely amazing that a few companies can indeed produce a decent pellet stove and market it for 1/2-1/3 the cost of others.


----------



## imacman (Sep 26, 2008)

Gio said:
			
		

> I find it absolutely amazing that a few companies can indeed produce a decent pellet stove and market it for 1/2-1/3 the cost of others.



I guess one company is trying to attract customers and make a small profit on a lot of sales, and then there are the ones who are trying to hit a home run on a few sales, if any.


----------



## benmacneil (Sep 26, 2008)

No kidding!  Northland Tool + Equipments prices are unbeliveable.  I wish I knew about this site before I bought a used pellet stove for $700 that has given me nothing but troubles so far!


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 26, 2008)

I have done business with Northern for a number of years and I have been satisified. At the end of the season if, you catch it right you can get a stove for real deep discount prices.


----------



## mrpickles (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the Ashley 5500 stove with the 150 pound pellet hopper and love it. The only downside is that there is no ash dump so buy a shop-vac for cleanouts. Also every once in a while (though only within the last couple weeks) it doesn't auto-ignite, leaving a burnpot full of pellets and a cold 1st floor. I am not really sure why its happening I have been burning the same Greene Team pellets as before and the ignitor isn't clogged at all. I have never owned any other pellet stove before this one so I am not sure of this is normal or indicitive of a possible bad ignitor. I would give this stove an A+ with the only real issue being the faulty ignitor. I also was very happy to see Lowes has recently got a large shipment of Pres-to-log pellets (AKA Lignetics) and have read nothing but great reviews about them.


----------



## jsvo (Jan 4, 2009)

a friend of mine has one of these and had burned about1 ton so far. stove works excellent but has always had the igniter problem of sometimes restarting after shut down but most times it takes two tries. dealer told her it is not abnormal to does this.


----------



## talon (Dec 7, 2009)

I have used the Ashley 5500XL for 4 seasons now and i Love it.I have run many brands of pellets through it and it burns them all.Even the Junk Pennington Pellets when they were running Poor quality pellets.Lots of Clinkers,Huge amount of dust,and Low Quality burn.I must say in their defense that they made good on reimbursing me on the bad batch.The only bad thing i can say about the stove is the Automatic Ignitor only lasted 2 seasons and i light it with a Blow Torch.


----------



## krooser (Dec 7, 2009)

Ben Macneil said:
			
		

> No kidding!  Northland Tool + Equipments prices are unbeliveable.  I wish I knew about this site before I bought a used pellet stove for $700 that has given me nothing but troubles so far!



I used to be on a dedicated run hauling nothing but Northern Tool stuff bewteen the warehouses, retail stores and suppliers... I had 200 pellet stoves on at one time... thank God I was still using NG or I might have had to explain why I was short a few stoves...


----------

